# Pie in the face!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

ngetal -aka- Rick purchased some smokes and when I recieved
his payment it came as a Cigar Pie all over my face!! The pie 
was made of 6 beautiful cigars that I am certainly going to enjoy.
I appreciate the hit Rick. Thank you


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

well done rick!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wel Wel!! A piece of your one cake!! :biggrin:
Nice hit Rick!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

That kind of pie you don't mind getting hit with.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice one Rick.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

There's a pie in the sky from Rick!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

nice pie Rick


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Nicely Done


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Way to go Rick!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice smokes ! save room for desert


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Rick,Rick,Rick,Rick.....you,my friend,have just signed your own death warrant. You are now on the "SmokinJ-dar"


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Here is a picture of David after the hit


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice bomb. I'm gonna have to find something to sell Rick.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

LMAO that is too funny... nice hit


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Well done Nice hit!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Funny pic Rick, and nice hit!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

yay!:whoohoo:

I was starting to wonder if that was every going to arrive - neither CanPost nor USPS has updated the tracking for that parcel since it crossed the border... :baffled:

since it's commonly held that "the cake is a lie", I figured pie was the way to go... besides, I like pie.... :biggrin:

now, if you'll excuse me, I need to go crawl into a hole somewhere... :huh_oh:


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

i bet that hurt ....


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Way Ta Go Rick!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man that arganese looks good!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Here is a picture of David after the hit


Very nice tiara you got there David...:lol:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice selection


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to go Rick. Strike while the Iron is hot...


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

That my type of 6 pack!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

should of ducked!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That's great.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

way to bust the man


----------

